# S-Works Aerofly Carbon Handlebar?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience with the S-Works Aerofly Carbon Handlebar?

Thanks


----------



## 195cranky (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes. Beautiful bars. Built up a bike for a friend with that bar. Nice. Quality finish, internal cable routing, and looked and felt light and strong. Just wished it was made in a 46 c to c. Would use those in an instance on my bikes. 44 just too narrow. The bars look really good on buddies bike and he is very happy with that bar fit and feel.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info -- I'm the opposite: I'm riding 42cm bars, and looking to go down to 40 or 38cm. 40cm are finable, 38's are down right impossible.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Do they come in a 38? I don't think they do?

I have a set of the 40's on my Tarmac. Used to have the 42's but they don't have any flare at all and I like to have my hoods narrow. The internal routing is very nice, nicer than on my ENVE bars.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

They look good. I put some on my bike last night and tomorrow the shop will put new cables/housing on the bike. I plan to race (and WIN)on them this weekend.

They are sweet!

I am even tempted to put a set of 38s or 40s on my track bike, a 2009 s-works langster.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> Thanks for the info -- I'm the opposite: I'm riding 42cm bars, and looking to go down to 40 or 38cm. 40cm are finable, 38's are down right impossible.


That's because Specialized only makes them in 40, 42, and 44. 40 and 42 are in stock currently, any dealer should be able to have them in a couple days. 44's show a couple weeks out.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I raced with these bars twice last weekend. Good stuff.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> They look good. I put some on my bike last night and tomorrow the shop will put new cables/housing on the bike. I plan to race (and WIN)on them this weekend.
> 
> They are sweet!
> 
> I am even tempted to put a set of 38s or 40s on my track bike, a 2009 s-works langster.


you put new bars and cable on a few days before a race????


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> you put new bars and cable on a few days before a race????


Why not? Pretension the cables, a ride or two, quick adjustment... good to go. I raced last year on the second ride on an entirely new bike - cables and all.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> you put new bars and cable on a few days before a race????


Yes. I scheduled the work for early in the week and the shop had to push my appointment back a little later. I needed a tuneup anyway -- sooner or later the work needed to be done. If I had not had the work done last week it would have been this week - and I plan on racing this weekend. Now that it is racing season everything I do will be within a few days of a race. 


OldZaskar said:


> Why not? Pretension the cables, a ride or two, quick adjustment... good to go. I raced last year on the second ride on an entirely new bike - cables and all.


Yes. My shop gives a free annual tuneup and I applied that to this work. Moving forward, it will be no problem to make minor adjustments.


Back to the bars, they are pretty awesome. The cable routing is very clean.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you running standard cables or something like Nokin / iLink?


----------



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> I raced with these bars twice last weekend. Good stuff.


Did you notice any flex while sprinting? Also did you ever bump your forearms while sprinting in the drops? I'm looking for a set of aero road bars to put on my new build and these are one of the front runners.


----------



## djdejonge (Jan 2, 2009)

Sailor said:


> Did you notice any flex while sprinting? Also did you ever bump your forearms while sprinting in the drops? I'm looking for a set of aero road bars to put on my new build and these are one of the front runners.



I am also curious about this... 

Also, what is the total length of the clamp section of the bar before it starts flaring out? I want to know if there is enough room for a Zipp Sprint SL stem and K-edge garmin mount.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> Are you running standard cables or something like Nokin / iLink?


Standard. 


Sailor said:


> Did you notice any flex while sprinting? Also did you ever bump your forearms while sprinting in the drops? I'm looking for a set of aero road bars to put on my new build and these are one of the front runners.


I am not bothered by the flex and I have sprinted countless times in the mid 1300 watts, with a few sprints over 1500. I would consider putting these bars on my track whip but I think it was mentioned earlier that they do not come in the size I like. 



djdejonge said:


> I am also curious about this...
> 
> Also, what is the total length of the clamp section of the bar before it starts flaring out? I want to know if there is enough room for a Zipp Sprint SL stem and K-edge garmin mount.


Maybe not. I have a ritchey wcs stem and garmin out front mount. It is tight. The zipp sprint sl is probably wider than my ritchey but the k-edge might be a little more narrow than the plastic garmin out front. If your combo does fit it will be very tight.

I will take pictures when I get home tonight, with a ruler for scale.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/sworks-new-bars-310580.html


----------



## djdejonge (Jan 2, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Standard.
> Maybe not. I have a ritchey wcs stem and garmin out front mount. It is tight. The zipp sprint sl is probably wider than my ritchey but the k-edge might be a little more narrow than the plastic garmin out front. If your combo does fit it will be very tight.
> 
> I will take pictures when I get home tonight, with a ruler for scale.



Thanks for that note. Did you ever get a picture? I am curious of the exact width of the clamp section. I can easily measure my set up to see if it would fit.


----------



## Sanders (May 13, 2013)

Though not asked for in this thread, I think the 3T Aeronova bar is one to look at aswell.
I found it to be amazingly comfotable with its distinct shape, and a lot stiffer than my previous bar, the Zipp Vuka Sprint.
Also, it has more than enough room for front-mounts and even supports TT-mounts if you're interested in that.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The reach on that Aeronova bar is ridiculous. Puts it way out of the ballpark if you ask me. Did you shorten your stem by 3cm when switching from the Zipp?


----------



## Sanders (May 13, 2013)

No I did not.
It only has 16.5 mm more reach than the Vuka sprint.
I did go from 44 C-C to 42 C-C wich might have compensated a little.
The Aeronova feels natural to me, so I'm happy with it.
Biggest suprise for me was the stiffness, though I haven't had my hands on any other carbon aero bar besides the two mentioned.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

djdejonge said:


> Thanks for that note. Did you ever get a picture? I am curious of the exact width of the clamp section. I can easily measure my set up to see if it would fit.


Sorry, I keep forgetting. Very typically I check this board while in the office and my bike is in my garage at home. 

I'll try to get on this.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Terrible picture, but the clamp area is about 6.5cm wide.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

Disregard


----------

